# The best Christmas evar!



## benjaminleebates (Dec 27, 2011)

So I got a 36 gallon bowfront tank for christmas.
We went out and bought some fun decorations, and I am having a blast doing my due diligence! There are lotsa conflicting stories about what fish and how many! Once I get the tank all set-up and chemically balanced, here's what I want to start with... (one at a time of course)
1 - angelfish
6 - cardinal tetras
6+ - ghost shrimp

Here's a few questions...
I want one more fish, something pretty and flashy. I don't like plecos, their suckermouths really gross out the wife. I was thinking of a some form of bottom feeder or 1 bala shark. I know my load is being pushed with one final addition. Any opinions? :fish9:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

benjaminleebates said:


> 1 - angelfish
> 6 - cardinal tetras
> 6+ - ghost shrimp
> 
> ...


The angelfish might kill a few of the shrimp, just as a warning. I had a koi angel in a tank with some red cherries, and a few were lost until the cherries learned they needed to hide.

DON'T get the bala, it'll get too big for the tank with your desired inhabitants. As far as a bottom feeder(s), I've always enjoyed the look of a school of otociclus catfish. But that's just me.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

There might be a size issue with the angel, but if you get a small one, it will probably be fine for awhile. I don't know how well angels and gouramis get along, but gouramis have a lot of personality, and the blues and pearls come on a wide variety of colors. Pearls are extremely pretty anyways though. 

If you left out the angel, you could probably get a small school of cories, but all the bottom feeders I can think of are schooling fish, and that would really be pushing the tank if you had the angels and cories.


----------



## benjaminleebates (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I know about the angelfish, not too concerned, hopefully I can get my shrimp big enough to handle themselves while the angelfish is small, I will have plenty of hiding places for the as well. They are cheap anyway.
So to my list...
1 Angelfish
6+ neon tetras 
6+ ghost shrimp
and 1 ???

What is the prettiest 1 :fish9: final critter that I should add?
Any ideas?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would not buy any more fish until the tank has gone through the nitogen cycle. The cycle will be extremely hard on the Neons. Hope you have a test kit to test your water?


----------



## benjaminleebates (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I am just talking about down the road stuff.
I plan to first stabilize the tank.
Next add plants, stabilize
Next add tetras, stabillize
Next add Angelfish and ghost shrimp, stabilize
Then add one more flashy fish...
This may take place over the course of a few weeks.
I just want suggestions of what that last flashy fish should be...
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I honestly think the angel should be your centerpiece fish.They get territorial from what i heard and will grow to a good size.Just build a school around him and it will look awesome!

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## benjaminleebates (Dec 27, 2011)

Next question...
I have two peices of decor that use air. A 12 in. air stone and a house with a rotating wheel. Because I only had two, I thought a simple splitter in the line would be enough to accomodate my needs. However, the house worked perfectly and the airstone does not work at all unless I raise it up higher than the house. I am guessing that the path of least resistance (the house) is getting all the air flow, and that's why the air stone isn't getting any air.
If I put in a gang valve, would your guess be that this would be remedied?
Or is the air stone just crap? :animated_fish_swimm


----------

